# “Addio Al Passato Bei Sogni Ridenti” From Verdi’s “La Traviata”



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about the aria “Addio Al Passato Bei Sogni Ridenti” From Verdi’s opera “La Traviata”.

The aria “Addio Al Passato Bei Sogni Ridenti” is haunting as it is one of Violetta saying good bye to all the dreams of the past; it giving rise to sentiments on my part which I declare in the following poetic manner towards not only this aria but Angela Gheorghiu.

“Angela celestial being who take on form of Traviata ever delicate creature so tender yet loving of her gallant Alfredo, for in her dwell sentiments to permit her to soar while to me she be all the passion of opera in this world of blissful stylishness.” 

In act three of “La Traviata”, Violetta is no longer living with Alfredo, for she is on her own and has been left practically penniless with only, Annina (her devoted servant) by her side. Violetta however is also sick with consumption (today known as tuberculosis) while in the early hours of the morning she welcomes the doctor, who reassures her that she is getting better though he does not omit the truth to Annina that she in fact is dying and has but hours left. It is under these circumstances that we find Violetta, who reads over the letter she got from Giorgio Germont (Alfredo’s father) informing her that he has finally told his son of the real reason for his break up with her. It is also in this letter that she is made aware that Alfredo will soon be over to see her and furthermore to beg her to forgive him for his past actions toward her. 

It is as Violetta is reading the letter that she hears Alfredo’s words of adoration for her on the evening on which they first encountered. She however likewise senses her illness which fills her with sorrow as she thinks about her romantic past which causes her to lament what might have been. It being these sensations which she expresses in her aria “Addio Al Passato Bei Sogni Ridenti” in which she sings about all the love and dreams of the past which she must say “addio” (this word meaning good bye forever in Italian) to for they will never be again.

In my opinion it is this particular aria which is the essence of tragic drama in Italian opera, as the music manages to capture a sense of weight in the sadness of the occasion while allowing us to see that there was once a glimmer of hope which unfortunately was not to be. “Addio Al Passato Bei Sogni Ridenti” begins with this title being sung by a soprano (it being an aria for such a voice) who in a romantic way describes what could have been yet turned tragic. This making it to my ear if no one else’s an aria which though sad in nature also demonstrates optimism by the interpreter despite all which has led to present circumstances. 

I, for my part also feel that there is something about this particular aria which is ideal for a soprano like Angela Gheorghiu; for it requires the sort of personality who like “La Traviata” herself can to a certain degree remain defiant in recalling the romance and her feelings in spite of all that be in this room and morning which she knows all too well she will not see out. Many are the sopranos who have performed this particular aria with each one of them adding something to it in their own style yet I am of the believe that Angela Gheorghiu has something about her temperament which allows her to in a way transform herself in to Violetta with a tenderness that my tastes simply ravishes over.


----------

